# A survey about your childs safety



## nimc (Apr 1, 2015)

Hello, If you could please take this quick survey on a new product idea for a GPS tracking bracelet that also contacts authorities when needed it would be greatly appreciated!

https://qtrial2015az1.az1.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_9SnVyjhG6wLDnb7


----------

